# and another one



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

So yea, i wake up to this voice mail from the girl i was seeing, long story short, were no longer seeing each other. So i dont get it why is it that people need to be such jackasses, shes two faced, totally seems like the perfect girl when your with her, then when shes alone completely changes, complaining cos i didnt call her to hangout yesterday, when she told me she would call me when she was done at work...and ive been stood up by her like 6 times now. I really dont get it, not to mention my mother of all people introduced me to her she is doesnt go out much and was nice.. my mother stopped by my work and apoligized to me for it, its not her fault the girl was terrible. Its the same thing over and over, and it has gotten annoying. does the good girls find the [email protected]s thing apply to guys too. because i apparently find the crazies. 

Sorry i needed to vent and this seemed like a decent place to do so.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, at least you're rid of her now.

I don't know why there are so many losers in the world today. I don't know all the hardships you guys have at finding a good date, but I know for us girls, it's hard enough to find a guy with a job, much less one that doesn't live at home, AND treats you right.

And then, if you keep dating a certain kind of person, after a while you have to ask yourself why YOU are attracted to THEM. I mean, you said she stood you up 6 times!!! She should have been gone after the second time. I would say the first, but stuff does happen. But after the second time, big red flags should have went up.

So, instead of asking why all the girls treat you a certain way, ask why you allow yourself to be treated this way.


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

Well the 6 times i partially blame on snow. for some at least, the last two not really, i daily drive a racecar thats 2 inches off the ground if its clear enough for it then its good. As for why i stuck around so long i dont really know, the last girl i dated did this too i left the 2nd time she stood me up. But its more of the thing of me hating to be alone, i live pretty far from most of my friends, so its usally me and my dogs, and thats also the reason i play video games, i guess i just enjoyed the feeling of having someone around.. im more then thankful for my dogs, i love them with all my heart, because i know i get it right back and that will never change.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I feel ya man.. Have had my fair share of psychos, just split with the last one.
Extremely jealous, insecure, likes to accuse me of things I'm not doing and was not like that when I met her.Yup, been there.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lmao... oh yes, us girls have the same luck lol.... rule of thumb "good girls get bad guys, and good guys get bad girls...." just the way people balance out trust me i have found some JERKS! out ther... and some messed up in the head guys as well... ppl are just too afraid to let ppl in becuase 9out of every 10 relationship fails now and days


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Women/Men doesn't matter they all have their share of psycho's lol. I find it funny though that we are all how old? At least most of us are at least in our 20's. Why is it so hard to just be an adult?...if you don't like something, if you aren't happy with it. SAY SOMETHING! Don't let it just fester up until you explode and then do something you regrete. It just baffles me how hard people find it to just open your mouth and tell it like it is.

Most of the time someone has to pick a fight, be nasty, point out how horrible the other person is, and stomp out the door to make themselves feel better. I dunno....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Drftroadster said:


> Well the 6 times i partially blame on snow. for some at least, the last two not really, i daily drive a racecar thats 2 inches off the ground if its clear enough for it then its good. As for why i stuck around so long i dont really know, the last girl i dated did this too i left the 2nd time she stood me up. But its more of the thing of me hating to be alone, i live pretty far from most of my friends, so its usally me and my dogs, and thats also the reason i play video games, i guess i just enjoyed the feeling of having someone around.. im more then thankful for my dogs, i love them with all my heart, because i know i get it right back and that will never change.


You just gotta keep looking, most of them hide it real well.
I took at least 3 years of a 7 year relationship with the last one for her mental issues to surface. Looking back there were no (real) red flags in the beginning other than having to ask her kids for permissions for me to move in. Had I been more experienced that would have raised a red flag.
I know single moms have to protect there kids but god damn, it would be a cold day in hell before I asked my kids for approval! @uck that!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yea we do hide well.. and u have to remeber, every person has some kind of problem... ull just have to scale it and see if its one u can overlook or learn to accept... but yeah....u never know, maybe she thought there wa somethin weird about u... ur she didnt want to get involved wit u becuase she knows ur mom so well....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> yea we do hide well.. and u have to remeber, every person has some kind of problem... ull just have to scale it and see if its one u can overlook or learn to accept... but yeah....u never know, maybe she thought there wa somethin weird about u... ur she didnt want to get involved wit u becuase she knows ur mom so well....


Oh for sure, everyone has a flaw and no one is perfect but I don't sweat the small things where others do..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

im the same way... i just want
a man that cooks
and to tell me im beautiful

as long as he dont cheat, lie or steal, i can deal hahha


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> im the same way... i just want
> a man that cooks
> and to tell me im beautiful
> 
> as long as he dont cheat, lie or steal, i can deal hahha


No see why can't there be more easy to please woman like you?
Life is not that complicated, you wake up, go to work, eat 3 square meals, make love, take one good shit and go back to bed! What's the ****ing mystery?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> No see why can't there be more easy to please woman like you?
> Life is not that complicated, you wake up, go to work, eat 3 square meals, make love, take one good shit and go back to bed! What's the ****ing mystery?


lmao..... take a dump huh? lmao. ur funny... i have my corks tho, u know i i eat my reeses weird... that just might thru someone over the edge!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> lmao..... take a dump huh? lmao. ur funny... i have my corks tho, u know i i eat my reeses weird... that just might thru someone over the edge!


Decisions decisions..LMAO


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

They're crazy, we're crazy, it's just how it is.....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahhahhahaa


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaha! It's true though.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i know... i mean even my name says it "lil locz" locz=loca loca=crazy lol.....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, I'm positive that you're nuts. lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aaawwwww why would u say such a thing??? lol.... becuase of my drunken episode the other night ahhahaha and my sn on the chat?/...... i guess i would think i was crazy as well then


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You know, you men are confusing, too. I mean, you're always saying how you want a freak in the bedroom. So, I chain Joe up for a month. When I finally let him loose to go fishing, he comes back with a patty wagon. Make up your minds.


----------



## king kang (Jan 21, 2009)

stood you up 6 times? sounds like shes from new jersey lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> You know, you men are confusing, too. I mean, you're always saying how you want a freak in the bedroom. So, I chain Joe up for a month. When I finally let him loose to go fishing, he comes back with a patty wagon. Make up your minds.


ROFLMAO!!!:rofl:


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> No see why can't there be more easy to please woman like you?
> Life is not that complicated, you wake up, go to work, eat 3 square meals, make love, take one good shit and go back to bed! What's the ****ing mystery?


George Carlin!!!!


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

king kang said:


> stood you up 6 times? sounds like shes from new jersey lol


 philly.. close enough


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Drftroadster said:


> George Carlin!!!!


We have a winner!! lol


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

your my hero!!, my favorite comedian... the best there ever was probably will be...Btw i hope rocky gets better, poor thing


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Drftroadster said:


> your my hero!!, my favorite comedian... the best there ever was probably will be...Btw i hope rocky gets better, poor thing


Thanks! He's my favorite too and by far the best there ever was..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> aaawwwww why would u say such a thing??? lol.... becuase of my drunken episode the other night ahhahaha and my sn on the chat?/...... i guess i would think i was crazy as well then


I'm only playin' :roll:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> You know, you men are confusing, too. I mean, you're always saying how you want a freak in the bedroom. So, I chain Joe up for a month. When I finally let him loose to go fishing, he comes back with a patty wagon. Make up your minds.


That was pretty damn funny! :clap:


----------

